# How do I get rid of unused currency (coins)?



## mickmc (4 Dec 2007)

The wife and I are having a whale of a time cleaning out drawers, and we've come across a couple of jars full of coins brought home from travelling. Does anybody know how we can get rid of these? Without having to go to the airport?


----------



## Bosshog (5 Dec 2007)

give them to a charity??


----------



## Ash (5 Dec 2007)

I've seen a charity collection point for foreign currency in the local credit union.  Maybe there's something similar in your area.


----------



## europhile (2 Nov 2008)

I'm doing a big clear out and am coming across mounds of foreign coins.  Looking for somewhere in Dublin where I can get rid of them (apart from the airport).


----------



## sabre (25 Nov 2008)

Any american coinage , son is a coin collector, he,d buy some from you

sabre


----------



## tosullivan (25 Nov 2008)

I have a $2 note...worth anything?


----------



## Smashbox (25 Nov 2008)

Sell on ebay? To collectors.

Send to this crowd : http://www.cash4coins.co.uk/

Charity?


----------



## bankrupt (19 Dec 2008)

Does anyone know of any charities in Dublin currently collecting large amounts of change, including foreign change (mostly US)?


----------



## Smashbox (19 Dec 2008)

I recently stayed in the Days Inn by the airport, and they had envelopes in each room collecting your unused foreign cash.

Are you nearby to ask them for an envelope? It was a charity but didnt pay close enough attention!


----------

